# Fenugreek warning



## metted (May 29, 2005)

I just wanted to share my experience with everyone here. Until recently, I was drinking Mothers Milk tea when I felt that my supply dipped. Sometimes, I would take a few capsules of fenugreek instead. It was only when I took 8 capsules on one day that I finally made the connection between the herb and DS's runny BMs and spitting up. Kellymom says that if baby seems to spit up more when you use fenugreek, it's probably just because you have an increased supply. That was clearly not the case here. DS is allergic to fenugreek and now I feel AWFUL that I've used it and that it took me 4 months to make the connection.







: I'm hoping that I haven't caused any allergies or sensitivities in DS by exposing him to the herb at such a young age. I'm done experimenting with herbs.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

I was always told that it was immposible for the babies to be allergic to the Fenugreek. I would more think that it is a formilk/hindmilk imbalace then a problem with the herbs. Herbs are MUCH MUCH MUCH safer then drugs to boost supply and to say negative of them is detrimental to anyone that needs them and because of this may be warry of them.


----------



## metted (May 29, 2005)

I do think that the vast majority of babies tolerate fenugreek just fine. I used it with my other two babies without any problems. I just wanted to get the information out there that it IS possible for a baby to not tolerate it well. Had I known that that was a possibility, I would've been able to make the connection much sooner and stop using the herb. I just don't think that I'd ever read anything about the posibility of an allergy and I wanted to get the information out there in case it could help another mother.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

I'm sorry but a baby spitting up a little or having odd poop is better then a baby not getting enough milk. I have a baby that has reflux, she spits up all the time, there are many different things that bother her reflux, but if I have to stop eating all of those things then there would be nothing left for me to eat. I would much rather my daughter have milk then not have to deal with a little spit up.


----------

